# New electrical outlet



## Marv

I need an electrical outlet in my closet. I've already tried extension cords and what not but nothing is working for me. How hard is to run a new outlet in there? What does this job entail? I wouldn't mind hiring someone to do it but I would like to know the facts first.

And does anybody know about how much this would cost me?


----------



## Bushytails

The hardest part is running the wire - you'll need to run romex from the nearest existing outlet.  If you have a cellar/crawlspace, down and back up is usually easiest.  If you have to go through an attic, it's harder, especially if there's no room to work.  If you have to run horizontally through walls, that's hardest.

The materials are relatively inexpensive - about $5 for the outlet, the box to put it in, and accessories, plus $0.30/foot for the wire - the labour is where it adds up if it's not an easy wire run.

--Bushytails


----------

